# Frigiadire Electric Stovetop Burner Won't Go Off!



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

Frigiadire burner electric burner won't turn off. After I used the large front burner, it won't turn off. I turned it off, but it keeps cycling on (red hot).

I can't unplug it....what can I do?


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

If you haven’t already unplug the stove or pull the breaker. Once the unit cools off you can unplug the unit (most of them just unplug). The surface unit switch is what is causing this problem. 
http://www.appliance-repair-it.com/range-repair.html


----------

